# Landmark Study Confirms Cancer is Top Cause of Dog Death



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

I'd like to add - cancer doesn't discriminate - it strikes any breed & all ages. Cats, birds & horses also get cancer. 




Landmark Study Confirms Cancer is Top Cause of Dog Death


P.S. I'm not endorsing any of the Dr.'s products/books. I get his emails which are informative.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I've had probably 50 or more dogs in my life, and only one of them died of cancer. Maybe it's because hardly any of them were purebred - the one that died of cancer was a purebred Lab.

i know that's anecdotal so I'm not arguing with the stats - I just wonder how many dogs in the study were mixed breeds.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

mixed breeds were 17,795 out of 74,556, about 24%. But it also says mixed breeds do die more from cancer than other diseases. So maybe I just got lucky.


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

I can tell you my neighbor's dog was a mixed breed and had hemangiosarcoma @ 9 yrs. I'm sure she fed commercial brands i.e. Science Diet, Purina, etc. 

My girlfriend fed her Borzoi raw since puppyhood - now has Osteosarcoma. I don't remember the breed a pet nutritionist's dog was, but was raw fed and died of cancer. Bernie is a 2x cancer survivor. In '06 he had a mast cell tumor and in '08 thyroidal carcinoma. I found out his mother died of cancer @ 14 so it's in his genes. He's been on holistic since 14 mos. Was on Science Diet when I got him.

I think people on this list isn't your average pet parent. Most people do not know what's really in the food they are feeding and are over vaccinating their dogs. I stopped at 5 years for Bernie when I educated myself. I wish I had known sooner. He's going on 15 yo in a few weeks.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

runwiththewind said:


> I stopped at 5 years for Bernie when I educated myself. I wish I had known sooner. He's going on 15 yo in a few weeks.


I have a 13 year old dog. I know she started on raw late in life, and I got her when she was 12 after years of really bad neglect, but she's a fighter, and I hope like crazy the raw food prolongs her life and she lives to at least 15. Thank God no cancer in either of my dogs so far.

Edited to add: I'm pretty sure her mitral valve disease was caused by her green and rotted teeth, which was a result of no dentals in her life and of course dry dog food. They say it's genetic in dachshunds BUT small dogs are more prone to bad teeth because the teeth are all squished in there, and I wonder how much is really "genetic" and how much is bad food and improper cleaning.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Borzois, greyhounds, Berners, Danes etc and other large breeds are very prone to osteosarcoma. It's FAR more common in large and giant breeds than in small and medium sized dogs. 

Xellil- Mitral valve can be due to genetic, dental and age factors.. mitral valve disease is usually an aging problem and seen in old dogs when the valve begins to fail. Dental disease raises the chance of dogs getting a murmur and mitral valve. It DOES have a genetic component though- seeing as almost all cavalier king charles spaniels will develop a murmur/mitral valve disease by age 9. It's not always fatal as dogs can live with murmurs for a long time, but usually does get worse with age. It's 'early onset mitral valve'. I believe a few other breeds are prone to it too, though not as much as the CKCS.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

runwiththewind said:


> I can tell you my neighbor's dog was a mixed breed and had hemangiosarcoma @ 9 yrs. I'm sure she fed commercial brands i.e. Science Diet, Purina, etc.


My neighbors mixed breed dog also died of the same thing at 8 years old...Fed crap his whole life, he actually chewed off most of his fur for a good portion of his life as well. I wonder if I knew then what I know now if I could have helped him at least feel comfortable in his own skin. He was almost as much my dog as theirs, I loved that boy.


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

xellil said:


> I have a 13 year old dog. I know she started on raw late in life, and I got her when she was 12 after years of really bad neglect, but she's a fighter, and I hope like crazy the raw food prolongs her life and she lives to at least 15. Thank God no cancer in either of my dogs so far.
> 
> You are a wonderful lady for taking in an older dog to live out her life in a great loving home. I too wish her a long & happy life with you. Just keep her immune system strong. I've been giving Bernie IP6 Gold since '06. I joined many on-line cancer support groups and I can tell you it's very heartbreaking reading everyone's post - esp. the amputations. I never knew any of these people or their dog, yet I cried reading what they were going through. I hope no one ever finds themselves on any cancer support groups. I never thought I'd find myself there. I will say the people are very supportive if your dog gets that horrible diagnosis.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

runwiththewind said:


> I'd like to add - cancer doesn't discriminate - it strikes any breed & all ages. Cats, birds & horses also get cancer.
> 
> Landmark Study Confirms Cancer is Top Cause of Dog Death


I went to the link and IMO that page was created for the sole purpose of selling books and not to give out information. Other than some very general statements, there is no information about cancer in dogs on that page or any of the links on that page. The real study he cites isn't available to people like us.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't think the breed thing is the biggest issue. I have only ever had purebreds and they have never died of cancer. Although my neighbor kindly adopts from the local humane society and has 4 die from various cancers over the last 12 years. I believe enviornmental issues are mroe the problem same as for people. We have so many more toxins now comapredt o 50 years ago.


----------



## RRs (Aug 31, 2011)

I have seen the results of this study elsewhere in recent months. It should be noted that the results were compiled based on information provided by 27 veterinary schools and colleges teaching hospitals, so it is most likely based on a population of dogs that were already seriously ill. This is not the same as a survey of thousands of healthy young dogs to track their ultimate cause of death. Of more relevance is the breed specific breakdown within the cause of death categories.


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

I agree with you Bill. I was disappointed there wasn't more available info. He also developed Apocaps that he plugs in his articles. That's why I put my P.S. that I'm not endorsing his books/products. I do have a problem even with Dr. Karen Becker and Dr. Billinghurst selling books/products. Both are not certified nutritionists. Anyone can hire a private label company & manufacture supplements & pet food. 


There's info on the right side of this website when you scroll down.
Types of cancer in dogs including osteosarcoma, lymphoma, brain tumors, bladder cancer, hemangiosarcoma, mammary cancer, testicular cancer. skin cancer and mast cell tumors.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Nooooo, Karen Becker can do no wrong. I'm in love with her. She's a hottie. :angel: :biggrin: 

Although I don't agree with a lot of what he says or does, Ian BIllinghurst has spent many years studying canine nutrition, certified or not. Tom Lonsdale is not a certified nutritionist either but his is MUCH smarter about canine nutritionist than 99% of the vets in the world. Most of the certified nutritionist I know or have read don't know squat about about canine nutrtion. "Certified" is a joke in the canine nutrition world.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Borzois, greyhounds, Berners, Danes etc and other large breeds are very prone to osteosarcoma. It's FAR more common in large and giant breeds than in small and medium sized dogs.
> 
> Xellil- Mitral valve can be due to genetic, dental and age factors.. mitral valve disease is usually an aging problem and seen in old dogs when the valve begins to fail. Dental disease raises the chance of dogs getting a murmur and mitral valve. It DOES have a genetic component though- seeing as almost all cavalier king charles spaniels will develop a murmur/mitral valve disease by age 9. It's not always fatal as dogs can live with murmurs for a long time, but usually does get worse with age. It's 'early onset mitral valve'. I believe a few other breeds are prone to it too, though not as much as the CKCS.


I lost my Great Dane, Indy to Osteosarcoma in 2006. 
It is all so very sad, to lose our beloved pets to cancer.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> I went to the link and IMO that page was created for the sole purpose of selling books and not to give out information. Other than some very general statements, there is no information about cancer in dogs on that page or any of the links on that page. The real study he cites isn't available to people like us.


My company has a subscription, so I was able to read it. It seems legit (meaning I could understand about half of it), and in a peer reviewed journal from Wiley.

And yes, they do state in the article that the dogs all come from teaching hospitals, and that could be a limitation on the study. It does seem that if every dog in the study started off sick with something, that would skew the results mightily.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

runwiththewind said:


> xellil said:
> 
> 
> > You are a wonderful lady for taking in an older dog to live out her life in a great loving home. I too wish her a long & happy life with you. Just keep her immune system strong. I've been giving Bernie IP6 Gold since '06. I joined many on-line cancer support groups and I can tell you it's very heartbreaking reading everyone's post - esp. the amputations. I never knew any of these people or their dog, yet I cried reading what they were going through. I hope no one ever finds themselves on any cancer support groups. I never thought I'd find myself there. I will say the people are very supportive if your dog gets that horrible diagnosis.
> ...


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

Liz -


Liz said:


> I don't think the breed thing is the biggest issue. I have only ever had purebreds and they have never died of cancer. Although my neighbor kindly adopts from the local humane society and has 4 die from various cancers over the last 12 years. I believe enviornmental issues are mroe the problem same as for people. We have so many more toxins now comapredt o 50 years ago.


If cancer is in the line, then I think it can be breed related. When adopting, one never knows the entire background of the dog. Could have been on a poor diet or over vaccinated. IMO, I also think stress comes into play. The dog finds themselves in a different environment when they are placed in a shelter. Chemicals sprayed on lawns, poor air quality, tap water, etc. contributes to cancer. Second & third hand smoke also affects pets. I totally agree it's worse now than in the past.


Janet - "I lost my Great Dane, Indy to Osteosarcoma in 2006." So sorry for your loss. My girlfriend is going through that now with her Greyt.



Xellil - "My company has a subscription, so I was able to read it. It seems legit (meaning I could understand about half of it), and in a peer reviewed journal from Wiley."
I was going nuts trying to figure out how you came up with those stats. I re-read the article 2x. I was going to get a new pair of glasses LOL.

"I wish I could say I was a saint but I adopt old dogs for selfish reasons - I am no longer willing to bring up a puppy. In fact, I don't think I've ever raised a dog from a puppy, as we always got our dogs when people dumped them on the side of the road until the two dogs I have now."

Not changing my opinion!!! You can still adopt an older puppy vs. senior. I got Bernie @ 14 mos., Kevin @ 3 yrs. I must admit I do miss some of the puppy stage. 

"I hope I don't end up on a cancer support board, either, for people OR for dogs - the one dog I had that had cancer was an awful experience. He had been with us for about 10 years, and he was a character - when my family gets together we still tell stories about him. My vet has a golden with cancer, and she is having a hard time with it. My heart just breaks for her, and the decisions she is faced with."

I hope so too! I'm sorry you had to experience THE MONSTER. It's very stressful & expensive. I hate to see a dog in pain, it affects me as well. 

What type of cancer does the Golden have? We always think of Vet's being strong, but they feel pain & cry just like us. My thoughts & prayers are with her.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

runwiththewind said:


> What type of cancer does the Golden have? We always think of Vet's being strong, but they feel pain & cry just like us. My thoughts & prayers are with her.


I am not sure - she says he has a softball-size tumor on what I would consider a shoulder blade, I can't remember the exact name of it. it grew super fast and apparently can't be removed I think because it's in the bone. Plus her dog is pretty old, about 12 I think.

And you are right - it made me realize that vets in the end are just like me. I almost hate to take my dogs in with their dinky problems knowing what she is going through at home. I have also come in at least two times right after she had euthanized a dog - it's so sad, brokenhearted people crying and the vet crying, all the staff crying. Then ME crying. I know sometimes it's just hard to act professional when a dog you've taken care of for years has to die.

I've also been in there when a fellow was bringing his Rottie in to get put to sleep because the vet wanted to run more blood tests and he told me "he had spent $5000 on that dog over her life." I told him I had spent $5000 on my dogs in the past six months, but he wasn't hearing that. he already had a puppy to pick up the next day. I wonder how vets deal with THAT crap.

It's got to be hard to be a vet, especially if you are empathetic to a certain degree.


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

Is she holistic or conventional? 

You might want to have her call the Chi Institute & speak with them. Maybe they can recommend something for her Golden. Welcome to the Chi Institute: Veterinary Acupuncture, Veterinary Continuing Education, Equine Acupuncture, Small Animal Acupuncture, Veterinary Herbal, Traditional Chinese Veterinary Medicine, Chi Institute
I had Bernie on "stasis breaker" when he had the mast cell tumor in addition to other supplements in '06 when he was 10. Do you know what she's feeding her Golden. A diet change might be in order.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm always interested in any studies or articles about canine cancer. 

We lost our purebred Aussie to lymphoma four years ago (parents fully screened as they were winning conformation dogs) shortly after his 7th birthday. At this point I believe his getting cancer (as well as for many dogs) was due to a combination of factors:

Bad luck of the draw (as so many medical problems can be)
Significantly over-vaccinated
Exposed to lawns treated with highly-toxic chemicals.
Poor immune system from diet: Science Diet and Eukanuba.

His death from cancer really opened my eyes and my approach with our current two dogs is vastly different. I hope for the best. The one thing I feel I've always done well is to keep them trim and exercised.


----------

